# the worst movie you have ever seen



## hong kong fooey (Dec 30, 2005)

I would have to say the worst movie I have ever seen would have to be the darkness or the village they both really stunk ohh and lets not forget the order


----------



## mantis (Dec 30, 2005)

hong kong fooey said:
			
		

> I would have to say the worst movie I have ever seen would have to be the darkness or the village they both really stunk ohh and lets not forget the order


haha
the worse movies i see is when i pick a random movie and go in. it never disappoints me, they always turn out really bad. 
the last one i watched this way was 'rent'. YUCK!


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 30, 2005)

Scrooged was the last one that I actually walked out of the theater.  So painfully stupid, we just couldn't take it.  Got our money back from the theater, too.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 30, 2005)

I've walked out on several movies before... 9th Gate, 40 Year Old Virgin (did not make me laugh at all), to name a couple.
Just saw a direct to video that I could've lived the rest of my life and died a happy man had I not seen it. "King Of The Lost World."   

Some movies are bad, some are just tripe... others... their directors/writers/actors should be simply shot.


----------



## hong kong fooey (Dec 30, 2005)

yea i have to agree. the 40 year virgin was supposed to be a funny movie. yea if you think that profanity is funny then this is the movie for you. I hated that movie


----------



## Lisa (Dec 30, 2005)

Titanic.  So glad I went to see it in the cheap theatres.

My daughter recently had to watch it for a school project. So I watched it again with her, it still sucked.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Dec 30, 2005)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> Scrooged was the last one that I actually walked out of the theater. So painfully stupid, we just couldn't take it. Got our money back from the theater, too.


I hated Scrooged the first time I saw it but oddly enough have grown to like it and watch it for xmas every year now.

Evil Alien Conquerors is my current favorite bad movie followed closely by Killer clowns from outer space. 

Jeff


----------



## jdinca (Dec 30, 2005)

Easy. "Pee Wee Herman's Big Adventure"


40 Year Old Virgin brought tears to my eyes, I was laughing so hard. I'm sorry.


----------



## Sapper6 (Dec 30, 2005)

stupidest ever?  napoleon dynamite.  defininitely a movie for retards with weird senses of humor.

as for the 40 year old virgin.  funny.  very funny.  the funniest i saw of 2005.  what's so bad about profanity?  it wasn't the cursing the made it funny anyway.


----------



## green meanie (Dec 30, 2005)

I was gonna say Batman and Robin but I had forgotten about "Killer Clowns". I had managed to block out that horrible film... thanks for the reminder doc.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 30, 2005)

Eight Samurai with Sonny Chiba was pretty bad
Fantasy Mission Force with Jackie Chan was a rough one.

One that I couldn't get through that lots of people seemed to like was Blair Witch, that one was just bad, I have more patience for school plays then I did for that one.


----------



## Gemini (Dec 30, 2005)

The original Mad Max. Hands down, the absolute worst movie ever.

Oh, and the horde of bad "B" MA flicks. There are so many of them, but I never sat through one long enough to get the names.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 30, 2005)

"The Bodyguard" ... it just ... wouldn't ... end .......


----------



## green meanie (Dec 30, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> The original Mad Max. Hands down, the absolute worst movie ever.


 
Aw, no! I like Mad Max.


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 30, 2005)

There's been a number of movies I absolutely hated.  In high school, a friend and I went to see dumb and dumber...  I thought I was going to go crazy!  It was one of the worst movies I saw.  I thought it was so stupid, I wanted to walk out.

A bad experience with a movie duo I liked-  my nieces were staying with my parents for a while, and the younger of the 2 insisted on seeing mummy 1 and 2 ALL DAY LONG, EVERY DAY OF THE WEEK, FOR A MONTH!!!  It was the only time I was thankful that I had an excuse to sleep all day- I had pneumonia.


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 30, 2005)

Movies like "Killer Clowns from Outer Space" are bad, but you know that going in to them.  They are B movies, no big surprise there.  

I hate it when you see a big budget film that is supposed to be really good and it just stinks.  I hated Perfect World with Kevin Costner and Clint Eastwood.  I thought it would be a good action flick and it was anything but that.


----------



## michaeledward (Dec 30, 2005)

No ... I don't hate to inform you ... the true winner is .... 


The Avengers!


What was Sean Connery smoking?


----------



## Kane (Dec 31, 2005)

Fahrenheit 911


----------



## Henderson (Dec 31, 2005)

Bugsy starring Warren Beatty and Annette Benning. *yawn* I actually fell asleep in the theatre.


----------



## Henderson (Dec 31, 2005)

punisher73 said:
			
		

> They are B movies, no big surprise there...I hate it when you see a big budget film that is supposed to be really good and it just stinks.


Punisher73 is right.  You can't count "B" movies.  They're supposed to suck.  And I must agree with whomever mentioned it earlier.....M. Night Shyamalan's The Village was pathetic.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Dec 31, 2005)

punisher73 said:
			
		

> Movies like "Killer Clowns from Outer Space" are bad, but you know that going in to them. They are B movies, no big surprise there.
> 
> I hate it when you see a big budget film that is supposed to be really good and it just stinks. I hated Perfect World with Kevin Costner and Clint Eastwood. I thought it would be a good action flick and it was anything but that.


True, that's why they are my favorites. As to truly bad movies, how about Battlefield Earth.

Jeff


----------



## Swordlady (Dec 31, 2005)

"The Sword and the Sorceror".  I actually bought the DVD to watch it out of sheer curiousity (that movie is somewhat infamous on Sword Forum).  Probably THE worst sword flick I've ever seen in my entire life.

Oh yeah...I got dragged into the movie theater for "The People Under the Stairs".

I WANT MY MONEY BACK!!!!!!


----------



## mantis (Dec 31, 2005)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> "The Sword and the Sorceror". I actually bought the DVD to watch it out of sheer curiousity (that movie is somewhat infamous on Sword Forum). Probably THE worst sword flick I've ever seen in my entire life.
> 
> Oh yeah...I got dragged into the movie theater for "The People Under the Stairs".
> 
> I WANT MY MONEY BACK!!!!!!


oh man, always get your money back.  I feel it's their punishment if they show a stupid movie. always ask for revenge man. always


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 31, 2005)

The movie "Slipstream" actualy makes you loath Eric Clapton. That is just not right.
Sean


----------



## hongkongfooey (Dec 31, 2005)

Mystery Science Theater 3000.
Jet Li's Hero


HKF


----------



## arnisador (Jan 1, 2006)

Cut and Run, Videodrome...


----------



## Navarre (Jan 1, 2006)

Mariah Carey's _Glitter _comes immediately to mind.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 1, 2006)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> Scrooged was the last one that I actually walked out of the theater. So painfully stupid, we just couldn't take it. Got our money back from the theater, too.


 
Got the title wrong.  It was "Get Screwed"


----------



## bignick (Jan 1, 2006)

RAD....1980's BMX film............so bad it's one of my favorites


----------



## arnisador (Jan 1, 2006)

Leslie Nielson in "Naked Space" is a mighty bad flick...


----------



## hongkongfooey (Jan 1, 2006)

bignick said:
			
		

> RAD....1980's BMX film............so bad it's one of my favorites


 
OH MY GAWD!! It's been ages since I've watched that movie. I was totally into the BMX bike thing in the 80's. The fun I had trying to break my Skyway II mag wheels and later my Z rims.

HKF


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 1, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> "The Sword and the Sorceror".  I actually bought the DVD to watch it out of sheer curiousity (that movie is somewhat infamous on Sword Forum).  Probably THE worst sword flick I've ever seen in my entire life.
> 
> Oh yeah...I got dragged into the movie theater for "The People Under the Stairs".
> 
> I WANT MY MONEY BACK!!!!!!



ok you will forgive me as there were a few from that era with almost identical names... was that the David Carradine "Yojimbo" ripoff about the well?  Or was that the Warrior and the Sorceress?  

Cuz that was pretty bad too.


----------



## Marginal (Jan 1, 2006)

The Dragon and the Hawk. Worst movie ever filmed, bar none. It's so bad, it can't even be watched for ironic value like a B movie.


----------



## DavidCC (Jan 3, 2006)

"The Omega Code".


----------



## Kreth (Jan 3, 2006)

Hands down: A Christmas Story. Sometimes during the holidays I daydream about beating that kid (who is prolly now close to my age) to death with a Red Ryder...
Aside from that:
I (heart) Huckabee's: two hours of my life I will *never* get back.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 4, 2006)

I just watched little Ralphie for the first time this season. My kids thought it was cute.

I'm set to tape I Heart Huckabees in a couple of days...is it really that bad?


----------



## Kreth (Jan 4, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I'm set to tape I Heart Huckabees in a couple of days...is it really that bad?


Oh, it's beyond bad. This movie alone could set Dustin Hoffman back to bit actor status, and he's only in a supporting role.


----------



## Drac (Jan 4, 2006)

"What's Eating Gilbert Grape"..Good thing I didn't pay to see it or I'd have been p###ed off..


----------



## mrhnau (Jan 4, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Hands down: A Christmas Story. Sometimes during the holidays I daydream about beating that kid (who is prolly now close to my age) to death with a Red Ryder...
> Aside from that:
> I (heart) Huckabee's: two hours of my life I will *never* get back.



Dude, Christmas Story rocks!

How about Attack of the Killer Tomatoes!


----------



## WeeMonkeySparky (Jan 4, 2006)

Don't remember the title exactly, it was either "Female Troubles" or "Female Problems". It starred Divine and I believe was directed by Roger Waters. The only movie I have ever seen that involved a transvestite playing both parts in a rape scene.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 4, 2006)

Ok, I have you ALL beat... hands down... I challenge ANYONE on this board to watch it and tell me HONESTLY they could find anything worse.

The movie was part of a horror 2pack of DvDs from Suncoast for 4.99, and it was entitled "Fraternity Demon".

The story was, pathetic.  The Acting was worse.  The filmography looked like some kid shot it on his Parents VHS camcorder.  The sound was so... bad that some people couldnt be heard at all, some were totaly loud, it was all 100% Tinny like it was recorded with a PC microphone.

Oh and the BEST scene was the sex scene between the "hero" nerd, and "heroine" nerd... it was blatantly ovious they used a body double because 1) The main actress has a sort of dirty brown/blonde hair, but the hair on the body double was bright bleach blonde... 2) the heroine, in her dress, looked to be about a "C" cup... at most, but when the body double got naked she had like "DD" cups that were OBVIOUSLY fake... 

So... lets recap... 

Story? Icky.  
Acting? Missing.  
Quality? VHS home movie, at best. 
Continuity? Whats that?

On a scale of 1-10, I would rate this film 1/2.  And it ONLY earned that 1/2 for the clever Frat and Sorority Names:

Sigma Upsilon Xi or "Sux"

and 

Alpha Sigma Sigma or "***"

Ouch.  Ouch.  I cant believe I paid 2.50 for this DVD. 

Thats 2.49 more than it was worth.


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 4, 2006)

How about "Jack Frost"- NOT starring Michael Keaton- the "horror" film.

It was sheer stupidity!  I think it was a made for t.v. movie, though.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jan 4, 2006)

The worst movie I ever saw has to be No Retreat No Surrender.  The fact that Bruce Lee comes back from the dead, and they get some dude that looks nothing like the late Bruce Lee to play him, in order to train some kid and then Jean Claude Van Damme plays the villain wow lol.  That was a bad movie. Let's see whatelse did it have some guy kick boxing doing spinning crescent kicks, some really heavy kid in a gi who is eating inside the dojo, and  RJ who never practices karate but always runs around with a beat box and knows how to dance real well I mean my god what a terrible movie.


----------



## hongkongfooey (Jan 4, 2006)

How about any movie where David Carrdine gets to use his deadly skills.


----------



## Swordlady (Jan 5, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Hands down: A Christmas Story. Sometimes during the holidays I daydream about beating that kid (who is prolly now close to my age) to death with a Red Ryder...


 
Blasphemy!  How can you NOT like "A Christmas Story"?  :wink2: 

How about the Bunnified version: http://www.starz.com/features/christmasstory/


----------



## Kreth (Jan 5, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> How can you NOT like "A Christmas Story"?


1. Ralphie is annoying
2. I'm not 5
3. Ralphie is annoying

I've been waiting to see Peter Billingsley on Where Are They Now? talking about his crack habit...



> How about the Bunnified version: http://www.starz.com/features/christmasstory/


Much better acting than the original...


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 6, 2006)

Loaded Weapon 1 w/ Emilio Estevez & Samuel L. Jackson. My room mate & I saw it in the theatre ('91-ish). We're both the kinda guys who laugh at anything & we didn't laugh once. Its not even on the "so bad its good" scale. Its just bad.


----------



## Cujo (Jan 6, 2006)

Any of the Chuckie or the Leprechaun movies. PLEEEAAASE, somebody just shoot those two sawed off little runts.

Pax
Cujo


----------



## arnisador (Jan 6, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Ralphie is annoying


 
Ah, but it's a classic!


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 6, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Ah, but it's a classic!


And it's an important film about saying goodbye to victimization and breaking a horrible cycle.  How good can you expect a kid to act, anyway?


----------



## Kreth (Jan 6, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> And it's an important film...


OH...
HELL NO...
All Quiet On The Western Front is an important film...
Spartacus is an important film...
The "plot" of Whiny American Brat (The European release name) boils down to this: Ralphie whines until he gets his way. That's pretty much it...
What's next? Can we talk about the stunning social commentary in the other great Peter Billingsley classic, The Dirtbike Kid?


----------



## DavidCC (Jan 6, 2006)

"Dragon Lives Again"

Bruce Lee is in the underworld, where he takes on the Godfather with the help of Popeye the Sailor.  The Godfather has among his henchmen: Clint Eastwood, James Bond, Emmanuel, The Exorcist (a chinese guy in catholic priests robes), and Zatoichi.  It's bad. really bad.  I can't tell you how weird this movie is.  Like, even the Chinese probably thought this was bad.

The opening scene has Bruce laying on a table, supposedly dead, a sheet covers him up to his chest.  he apparently has a huge erection... the King of the underworld remarks "his chi is apparently still very strong".  Turns out to be his 'chucks, but only after about 10 minutes of puns and sight gags about his pitched tent.  Including a shot of some crickets cimbing on it, cutting to show the actor trying not to laugh (because apparently the crickets are tickling him).

The Godfather, the Exorcist, Emmanuel and Clint Eastwood are discussing what to do about Bruce Lee.  The Exorcist says "Don't worry!  We've got Dracula, and he can summon his demon army."

Until I watched this movie last night I was convinced that the Omega Code was the worst movie ever.  but now I KNOW that it is "The Dragon Lives Again".  

http://www.superstrangevideo.com/catalog.asp?action=search&Page=2&searchType=middle&keywords=&pageSize=20&prodCatID=10


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 6, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> OH...
> HELL NO...
> All Quiet On The Western Front is an important film...
> Spartacus is an important film...
> ...


Are we talking about the same movie?  Where there are two young boys, one of whom is abused by his step-father repeatedly until he "flies away?"


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 6, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Are we talking about the same movie? Where there are two young boys, one of whom is abused by his step-father repeatedly until he "flies away?"


 
No. 

Thats "Radio Flyer"

We were Discussing "A Christmas Story"


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 6, 2006)

Cujo said:
			
		

> Any of the Chuckie or the Leprechaun movies. PLEEEAAASE, somebody just shoot those two sawed off little runts.
> 
> Pax
> Cujo


 
DOOOD...

Chuckie vs The Leprechan would ROCK!


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh yeah!!!  Sorry - my bad .... (and, btw, Technofunk, that's why I asked ...


----------



## jdinca (Jan 6, 2006)

Cujo said:
			
		

> Any of the Chuckie or the Leprechaun movies. PLEEEAAASE, somebody just shoot those two sawed off little runts.
> 
> Pax
> Cujo


 
Sounds to me like you're predujiced against short people.


----------



## Xequat (Jan 6, 2006)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> No ... I don't hate to inform you ... the true winner is ....
> 
> 
> The Avengers!
> ...


 
Holy crap!  We agree on something!!!  Yeah that was pathetic.  Of course the countless B-movies (Ator, Fighting Eagle was a bad one), but they don't really count.  I also hated the Age of Innocence the most.  Avengers was the worst, but I hated AoE the most because for some reason when I saw the previews, I htought there might be a little action in it, kind of a Robin Hood-like movie with a bit of adventure.  Instead, it was about two people who fall in love, but one's already married, so they both accept it and move on.  It was a love affair that didn't happen.  So something that doesn't happen is definitively nothing; therefore it was literally a movie about nothing.  And man, was it long!

Never saw Omega Code, though.  I've heard it's up there on the crappy list.


----------



## Swordlady (Jan 7, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> 1. Ralphie is annoying
> 2. I'm not 5
> 3. Ralphie is annoying



Hey now...my 32-year-old brother is totally hooked on "A Christmas Story".  He has the DVD and watches it every year on TNT's 24 hour "Christmas Story" marathon.  I enjoy it too - and I'm a year older than my brother.  We're definitely not five years old.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 7, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Hey now...my 32-year-old brother is totally hooked on "A Christmas Story". He has the DVD and watches it every year on TNT's 24 hour "Christmas Story" marathon. I enjoy it too - and I'm a year older than my brother. We're definitely not five years old.


As I said above, weak plot, weak acting. I'll take It's A Wonderful Life or hell, even Rudolph The Rednosed Reindeer over A Christmas Story anyday...


----------



## Drac (Jan 7, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> the heroine, in her dress, looked to be about a "C" cup... at most, but when the body double got naked she had like "DD" cups that were OBVIOUSLY fake


 
My Gawd, I think I went out with her...


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 7, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Hey now...my 32-year-old brother is totally hooked on "A Christmas Story".  He has the DVD and watches it every year on TNT's 24 hour "Christmas Story" marathon.  I enjoy it too - and I'm a year older than my brother.  We're definitely not five years old.



Yeah Im in the same age bracket as you guys, and I watch it at least once a Christmas season.  

I really want one of those Lamps... After all, it is a Major Award.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 7, 2006)

"Legends of the Fall" - couldn't even finish it.

"Carmilla" - saved only by the fact that it had Meg Tilly in it (she's pretty to look at). The original novel that they "based" the movie on by Sheridan Le Fanu, is a vampire story that predates (and influenced) Bram Stoker's 1897 novel "Dracula".


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 7, 2006)

You guys aren't even close


When you're into Future War territory, we'll talk

When you've been looking forward to NetFlix delivering Six String Samurai for some entertainment this weekend, we'll talk

When you've seen "Tammy and The T-Rex", twice, then lets converse on the finer points of the unfiner cinema

WHen you ca n quote Jesus Christ Vampire Hunter, you're on to something...

And these are movies I actually like


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 7, 2006)

Looking back over the posts, I have to give nods to "Killer Klowns From Outer Space" as well as "The Warrior and The Sorcceres".  Speaking of Carradine, don't forget "Deathsport"

"The Sword and the Sorcerer" was Albert Pyuns first movie (and probably his best.  So if you don't like it...think of where his career may have gone...and then go rent "Nemesis" or "Omega Doom" to find out just where)

And I fondly recall such works as "Megaforce" form an age where all action and sci-fi was cool.  It's only been in the last few years that've learned what stuff my parents made me watch

Last weekends entertainment, for those curious, was the Italian post-apocalyptic piece known as "2019: After The Fall Of New York"


----------



## arnisador (Jan 8, 2006)

A friend showed me the vampire movie "Near Dark" (an all-time favorite of his). Luckily, he then moved away.


----------



## Swordlady (Jan 8, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Yeah Im in the same age bracket as you guys, and I watch it at least once a Christmas season.
> 
> I really want one of those Lamps... After all, it is a Major Award.



You can buy a leg lamp here: http://www.leg-lamp.com/

:boing2:


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 8, 2006)

_A friend showed me the vampire movie "Near Dark"_

I've been meaning to see that one.

I'll see nearly anything with Lance Henricksen in it.  Or Christopher Lambert or Rutger Hauer


----------



## arnisador (Jan 8, 2006)

I didn't like it at all, but who knows...the cinematography was good at least.

I'll pass on the leg lamp though!


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 8, 2006)

There's a store at the local mall that sells leg lamps- expensive though, even for the mini lamps.  Call me crazy, but the only vampire movie (outside of comedic) I actually fairly liked, was Lost Boys- majority of the others I find to be boring.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 9, 2006)

Plan 9 From Outer Space.  Hands down the worst.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 9, 2006)

Some other possible candidates aside from A Christmas Story:

Any Friday The 13th after the first one
The new Texas Chainsaw Massacre (2 cool scenes does not a movie make)
Enough
Gymkata


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 9, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> You can buy a leg lamp here: http://www.leg-lamp.com/
> 
> :boing2:


 
Ha, yeah, I have seen them, I just cant make myself BUY one... people already think I am a Pervert because I "liberated" the female manniquin from the store I used to run and its standing in my rec room in a cheerleader outfit.  (Don't ask... thats a LONG story)...

Could you imagine the leg lamp?  Hehe.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 9, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Plan 9 From Outer Space. Hands down the worst.


 
Are you kidding?  As far as Ed Wood Films go... thats one of the BEST... If you think Plan 9 was worst, you havnt seen Necromania or Shotgun Weddings...

Ed Wood, for as TERRIBLE as his films were... made close to 50 or 60 movies.  The ones you HEAR about... Glen or Glenda, Bride of the Monster, Plan Nine, and Jail Bait were among his BEST...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 10, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> The ones you HEAR about... Glen or Glenda, Bride of the Monster, Plan Nine, and Jail Bait were among his BEST...


 
Someone's best can still be the worst   I didn't say I didn't enjoy it; but, as far as well-crafted movies go, it's not.

Movies I couldn't finish watching?  Maybe that's closer to the mark:

Eyes Wide Shut
High Tension


----------



## ed-swckf (Jan 10, 2006)

Ghosts of mars

Starship troopers

the addams family

i'm sure theres more but i usually put them out of my mind when they are really bad.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 10, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> Starship troopers


 
Dude...I watched the _sequel_ ("Starship Troopers 2: Heroes of the Federation"). Now that was a bad movie.


----------



## ed-swckf (Jan 10, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Dude...I watched the _sequel_ ("Starship Troopers 2: Heroes of the Federation"). Now that was a bad movie.


 
I was lucky enough not to be subjected to that horror yet.  I have a lot of friends who swear the first one is really good though, i really disagree.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 10, 2006)

I thought the first one was only bad in the sense that it completely abandoned the storyline of the book it was based on. As an action/sci-fi flick, it wasn't bad...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 10, 2006)

It was a good bug hunt


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 10, 2006)

Dungeons and Dragons pretty much sucked so hard that had I paid to see it, I would have gone on a killing rampage.  Supprisingly, the made for TV sequal was actually better.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 10, 2006)

There was a sequel? The first one had a bottom of the barrel cast, so who was in the sequel, Corey Haim?


----------



## Navarre (Jan 10, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> There was a sequel? The first one had a bottom of the barrel cast, so who was in the sequel, Corey Haim?



Give credit to Thora Birch though. She's a very talented actor.

In the movie she was horrible though as was everyone else. The direction for delivery they were given had them all sounding like grandiose, hyperbolic fools.

The tv sequel was slightly better. Of course, there's no compliment to be found here. My cat's litter box holds more intrigue than the first movie.


----------



## ed-swckf (Jan 11, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> I thought the first one was only bad in the sense that it completely abandoned the storyline of the book it was based on. As an action/sci-fi flick, it wasn't bad...


 
It was so cheesey but seemed to not want to be.


----------



## ed-swckf (Jan 11, 2006)

I'd also like to add Last days, which i watched last night.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 11, 2006)

How about The Exorcist II: Heretic?  That was awful.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 11, 2006)

Sequels, as a rule, suck, a glaring exception being the Star Wars saga.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 11, 2006)

Now, Exorcist III was good.  It wasn't a true sequal, though.  III was based on Blatty's Legion novel and not The Exorcist.


----------



## someguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Gi Samurai
Trust me its the worst.  You really want to trust me on that.  
As for Napoleon Dynamite  see it with some one who thinks its funny and it will be a lot better.  It's great then.


----------



## kid (Jan 11, 2006)

I made a movie about 10 years ago for my German class.  It would most likely be under so bad its good section.  I am not sure i have seen a horrible film in my time.  I avoid titles that don't sound good, and i usually read the back of most films i rent or buy.  I am not sure i have a point here besides that I am easily entertained.  Which is a good thing cause there are some boring people about.


----------



## Swordlady (Jan 11, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Sequels, as a rule, suck, a glaring exception being the Star Wars saga.


 
Unless you're talking about the crappy "Star Wars" prequels (i.e., "Phantom Menace", "Attack of the Clones"...though "Revenge of the Sith" was okay).


----------



## Kreth (Jan 11, 2006)

I liked them, although I thought the title Attack of the Clones was pretty cheesy...


----------



## Swordlady (Jan 11, 2006)

You actually liked "Phantom Menace"?  Though Jar Jar Binks had more screen time than Obi Wan AND Darth Maul combined???

I watched "Phantom Menace" for only the second time fairly recently (I was bored and watched all three prequels back-to-back) - and it was just as painful as I remembered when I watched it in the movie theater.  It took every last bit of self-control to NOT fast-forward during all the scenes with that annoying Gungan.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 11, 2006)

Oh, Jar Jar was definitely annoying. The pod race sequence was pretty cool, though, and the climactic battle with Darth Maul.


----------



## Navarre (Jan 11, 2006)

This is a spoiler on the Star Wars but surely everyone's seen them by now:




Y'know how Jar Jar was responsible for getting Senator Palpatine in a position of supreme power over the Republic...I honestly think that Lucas did this intentionally in the second movie to justify the hatred everyone has for Jar Jar after Phantom Menace.

I think he meant for Jar Jar to be comical but well-liked, similar to C3PO. But, after seeing the unanimous and well-deserved hatred toward the character tried to make him a culprit in the Emperor's rise to power. 

Y'know, sort of a "Hey, folks, I meant for you to hate that guy all the time. This was always my plan."  Just my opinion.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 11, 2006)

Lucas is a revisionist. Just look at the whole "Han shoots first" controversy...


----------



## arnisador (Jan 11, 2006)

What a firestorm over that! I agree he shouldn't have changed it, but still...


----------



## Drac (Jan 12, 2006)

Another el-stinko movie that I'd forgotten (and with good reason) was "The Wild Wild West" with Will Smith..If it was already mentioned i apologize..


----------



## arnisador (Jan 12, 2006)

Eh, you should apologize for mention that one at _all_...it seriously sucked.

Is it too cheap a shot to mention "The Stupids" with Tom Arnold?


----------



## Swordlady (Jan 12, 2006)

Here's another one: "The Bodyguard" with Kevin Costner and Whitney Houston.  One of my gal pals dragged me along to watch that movie with her.  I could NOT believe that some of my friends were really into that movie, which was more like a two-hour Whitney Houston video.

See Whitney sing her songs!  See Kevin watch Whitney on television singing her songs!  See Whitney look at pictures of herself!  See Whitney nominated for a "Best Actress" Oscar (must be some seriously wishful thinking there)!  Ooooh...my eyes!  :flammad:


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 12, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Unless you're talking about the crappy "Star Wars" prequels (i.e., "Phantom Menace", "Attack of the Clones"...though "Revenge of the Sith" was okay).


 
As a HUGE Star Wars Fan, (no you can't see my Star Wars Tattoo) I have to say that with the Exception of TPM they were all ok. I think that the Prequals ramped up nicely... The first was Eh, The Second Arite, and the Thrid one pretty good.

And Not to sidetrack this thread, but I finally got the OK to post our losing entry into the Star Wars FanFilm Festival...  It will be online after the weekend (I hope).


----------



## Drac (Jan 13, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Eh, you should apologize for mention that one at _all_...it seriously sucked


 
Mea Culpa, Mea Culpa, Mea Maxima Culpa..


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 13, 2006)

"Gymkata" was the worst I have ever seen.  It was so bad, that I will once in a while catch it on TNT or TBS, and watch it to simply be mesmerized by how bad of a martial arts flick (if that) it really is.  The most rolling-eyes-provoking part of the movie had to be in the village of the insane...

I have all of the respect in the world for Kurt Thomas, the gymnastics expert, but no respect for him as an actor.


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 13, 2006)

Oh yeah, the "Ator" / Blademaster series was almost as bad!  

Bad guy: What?  The mighty Ator needs TWO swords to defeat me?!?

* Ator tosses aside one of his two swords

* Bad guy picks up the discarded sword and taunts Ator even more...


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 13, 2006)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, the "Ator" / Blademaster series was almost as bad!
> 
> Bad guy: What?  The mighty Ator needs TWO swords to defeat me?!?
> 
> ...



Another piss poor barbarian blade welding flick... YAR: Fighter of the Future.

Actually yanked the tape out and threw it away... it was a friend of mine's tape too... he didn't know.  Didn't miss it either.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 13, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Another piss poor barbarian blade welding flick... YAR: Fighter of the Future.
> 
> Actually yanked the tape out and threw it away... it was a friend of mine's tape too... he didn't know. Didn't miss it either.


 
Actually Caver... that was "YOR" the Warrior From The Future


----------



## arnisador (Jan 13, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> YAR: Fighter of the Future.



This shows all the time (is it actually Yor?), but I've never taped it.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 13, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> This shows all the time (is it actually Yor?), but I've never taped it.


 
Yup.

And that reminds me of another Groaner...

1990:The Bronx Warriors


----------



## White Fox (Jan 30, 2006)

Class of nuke 'em high 3 and Fat guy goes Nutzoid! Yes they are actually movies never watch them!


----------



## Drac (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey, I forgot one.."Popeye " with Robins Williams and Shelly Duvall..What were they thinking or smoking???


----------



## evenflow1121 (Feb 18, 2006)

There is some stupid movie on Showtime every once in a while, I dont know the name of it, but it involves some dude who is a sports karate practitioner, then all of a sudden he wants to go practice at the Shaolin Temple.  Then the Shaolin Monks there, obviously dont like the guy cause he is obnoxious, but then he starts singing a song and all of a sudden the monks start dancing to it eventually, thats 30 min into the movie and thats where i switched the channel, but maybe some of you have watched this atrocity or part of it.


----------



## Kenpobldr (Feb 18, 2006)

Starship Toopers 1 & 2 - I cant believe that I watched the sequel after the first one. 

One Crazy Summer - from 1986 with John Cusack and Demi Moore. This was a seriously failed attempt at a comedy.


----------



## kelly keltner (Feb 19, 2006)

Here's one how bout
Howard The Duck


kk


----------



## Senjojutsu (Feb 20, 2006)

This is the counter Acadamy Awards award listing, twenty five years of triumphs.

*A CLIFF NOTES HISTORY of THE RAZZIE&#174; AWARDS *

*Worst Picture, Actor & Actress &#8220;Winners&#8221; 1980-2004*

http://www.razzies.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=158&PN=1


ALL-TIME CHAMPIONS Worst Picture: *BATTLEFIELD EARTH and SHOWGIRLS* (Tied @ 7 Awards Apiece)

Worst Actor: Sylvester Stallone/10 Awards and 30 Nominations
(Including Worst Actor of the Century in 2000)

Worst Actress: Madonna/9 Awards and 15 Nominations
(Including Worst Actress of the Century in 2000)
====================================


Someone else mentioned *Exorcist II: The Heretic* (1977)
Father Lamont (Richard Burton) is sent by his Cardinal (Paul Henreid) to discover the death of Father Merrin (Max von Sydow) and also to see why Regan (Linda Blair) was possessed by the demon Pasuzu (locust). I saw this when it was out in the theatres and again this year on cable, funny - after 29 years it still was just as awful and stupid. I rooted for the bug demon.

Speaking of bugs, you guys leave *Starship Troopers* and Denise Richards alone. That movie had some great lines. 

*Jean Rasczak* (Lieutenant): _I need a corporal. You're it, until you're dead or I find someone better._ 


_*Ace Levy* (in Boot Camp): Sir, I don't understand. What goods' a knife in a nuke fight? All you have to do is press a button, sir. _
_*Career Sergeant Zim*: Put your hand on that wall trooper. PUT YOUR HAND ON THAT WALL! [Zim throws a knife and hits Ace's hand pinning it to the wall] _
_*Career Sergeant Zim*: The enemy can not press a button... if you have disabled his hand. *Medic!*_

...just two of the scene gems. 

John McPartland


----------



## kenpojujitsu (Feb 20, 2006)

http://www.smitheeawards.com/

Thought some of you might enjoy this.

As for bad movies, Eraser Head coms to mind.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 20, 2006)

One of my Favorite Sites for Bad Movie info is BADMOVIES.ORG

I especially like the section under each review called "Things I learned from this Movie"


----------



## Drac (Feb 21, 2006)

kelly keltner said:
			
		

> Here's one how bout
> Howard The Duck
> 
> 
> kk


 
My Gawd..I forgot much that one sucked...


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 21, 2006)

The Wicker Man.  Don't see this movie.  It's just waaaay too weird.


----------



## kelly keltner (Feb 21, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> My Gawd..I forgot much that one sucked...


Yeah part of this movie was shot at Rancho Seco nuclear power plant near Sacramento.
kk


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 4, 2006)

I just watched "Date Movie," this past friday.  People were actually walking out.  I strongly suggest no one pay money to see it.  It was stupid, and gross.


----------



## Carol (Mar 4, 2006)

kenpojujitsu said:
			
		

> As for bad movies, Eraser Head coms to mind.


 
Eraserhead.  I saw it.

(I'll buy lunch for anyone that gets that reference)


----------

